# Asphalt shingle scarring.



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

If it was very warm during installation,yes it happens.I would not worry about it if is only a few little spots.If they are all over I would call roofer and ask to replace the shingles as you have paid a premium for a very nice shingle.When we see that we are marking shingles during install we will either come back when it cools off or use preventative measures.In the areas that are marked(or scarred) the shingles are missing the protective coating(granules)and if they are all over,I wouldn't be happy with it if I was the customer.It happens,but if they new it was marking up,they should have been more cautious.I make my guys replace most marked shingles(within reason).I would rather call it quits for the day,then go on marking it up.Post some pics,I will tell you if it is reason for concern.Take care-John


----------



## WA_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, John. Attached is a photo of the worst of it. It was 82F here in the Seattle area the day they installed this roof.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

That's pretty bad, but that is the exact reason why we don't roof when it's above or close to 80. These newer shingles just can't handle foot traffic at all when they are warm.


----------



## WA_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, I hate having to walk up there myself and it's only 70F here in Seattle today. Those shingles are so easy to scuff. I need to touch up the paint on my chimney box which is what has me up there. Doing that gave me the chance to see this.  Frankly, I'm a little reluctant to make them come fix this for fear of what additional damage they'll do. These roofers are what CertainTeed calls "SELECT Shinglemasters". CertainTeed must hand that title out to anyone willing to accept it.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I would definitely want a few of those replaced.It will be a real pain to replace a couple of those,but they should have done it without you asking.:wink:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

WA_Edward said:


> Yeah, I hate having to walk up there myself and it's only 70F here in Seattle today. Those shingles are so easy to scuff. I need to touch up the paint on my chimney box which is what has me up there. Doing that gave me the chance to see this.  Frankly, I'm a little reluctant to make them come fix this for fear of what additional damage they'll do. These roofers are what CertainTeed calls "SELECT Shinglemasters". CertainTeed must hand that title out to anyone willing to accept it.


Chances are, the "Shingle Master" probably was sitting in the office and was never on your roof. The guys who actually did the work were probably just hired guns.


----------

